# Simrad GO9 XSE



## asgard_kiel (8. April 2017)

Moin,

habe mir das  Simrad GO9 zugelegt, ist noch nicht verbaut bisher. Dazu eine C-Map Max N+. Das Ganze über NMEA2000 mit einer Lowrance Link-8 Funke verbunden.
Hatte bisher ein Humminbird 778c und als Plotter ein Raymarine A60. Hat jemand das Simrad in Betrieb, würde gerne mal ein paar Meinungen dazu hören. Meins wird erst in der nächsten Woche fertig eingebaut sein. Habe zwar schon mal die Bedienungsanleitung etwas studiert und denke das das Gerät nicht ganz so einfach zu bedienen ist.

Gruß
asgard


----------



## pat700toc (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Simrad GO9 XSE*



asgard_kiel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mir das  Simrad GO9 zugelegt, ist noch nicht verbaut bisher. Dazu eine C-Map Max N+. Das Ganze über NMEA2000 mit einer Lowrance Link-8 Funke verbunden.
> Hatte bisher ein Humminbird 778c und als Plotter ein Raymarine A60. Hat jemand das Simrad in Betrieb, würde gerne mal ein paar Meinungen dazu hören. Meins wird erst in der nächsten Woche fertig eingebaut sein. Habe zwar schon mal die Bedienungsanleitung etwas studiert und denke das das Gerät nicht ganz so einfach zu bedienen ist.
> ...





Hallo  
Ich würde gerne wissen ob du mit dem Gerät zufrieden bist. Vielleicht kannst du auch auch ein paar Bilder zeigen wie die Qulalität von dem Gerät ist 
Viele Grüße Patrick


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Simrad GO9 XSE*

Vielleicht schaut Du einmal hier rein. Ist technisch, bis auf den kleineren Bildschirm, das gleiche Gerät.
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/simrad-echolot-go7-xse-test-praxis-vergleich


----------

